# improving thin lining?



## Tonka (Aug 1, 2006)

I am currently on my 4th month of clomid and I had a day 12 scan yesterday. The nurse said I had one really good follicle of 20mm and smaller ones too which said is good as this can help oestrogen. However she said that my linning is 6mm and they like it to be 7mm but she did say it had a good appearance to it. I should ovulate day 14 but am wanting to know;
1) Can implantation occur with a lining of 6mm
2) Could it get thicker in the next few days? I forgot to ask her !!! 
3) I am having accupuncture weekly and taking vitamins but is there anyting I can do to improve my lining?

Would really apprecaite some advice as I feel that becaus of this I am going to have another negative cycle this month   and only have 2 more left!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Good news about your follies 

In answer to your questions...

1)  yes, implantation can happen with a thinner womb lining but they just prefer to see it thicker
2) yes, womb lining can thicken up - it grows about 1-2mm per day (same as follicles do) so there's a chance it'll thicken up before you ovulate
3) acupuncture can help improve your womb lining...are you taking selenium as one of the supplements as this can also promote a healthy womb lining.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## fifitrixybell (Jan 16, 2007)

hi natasha,

you were talking earlier about selenium to improve the lining of the womb....where can i get this? I've been ttc 6yrs now, already done 2 failed IVF but both times we had embroys that they graded 10/10...top notch! but they just didn't stay there. Then after that i got pregnant naturally but the baby didnt grow any after about week 7. So many people are telling me that my womb isn't healthy enough, but i don't know how to imrove this. Im going to be starting clomid soon and would love to know of anything else that i can be taking or doing to help the lining etc.  many thanks x x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi fifitrixybell

You can buy selenium from most chemists such as Boots, Superdrug etc or from health food shops. Its often also included with prenatal supplements such as Pregnacare, Sanatogen Pronatal etc.

Have you had a hysteroscopy to check for any abnormalities within your womb eg polyps, adhesions, different shaped womb 

Here's the link to the sticky thread at the top of this board where I've posted some useful hints & tips...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=41641.0

You may also be interested in the Prenatal Care and Complimentary Therapies boards...

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## fifitrixybell (Jan 16, 2007)

hi minxy

thanks for being so quick to get back to me. I'm actually booked in for another laporoscopy on 26feb as the consultant said it had been 3 years since my last one she wanted to have a look before prescribing the clomid. do you know if they can do all the other checks at same time or is it a seperate procedure?
I take the sanatogen pre-natal tabs everyday. Is that enough selenium or should a buy the tabs from boots aswell? X


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hi there

Natasha has answered all you questions but just wanted to add that I used a heated wheatbag which I am sure helped to improve my lining.

Natasha - think this was a tip from you  

Good luck

Jane xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

fifitrixybell said:


> hi minxy
> 
> thanks for being so quick to get back to me. I'm actually booked in for another laporoscopy on 26feb as the consultant said it had been 3 years since my last one she wanted to have a look before prescribing the clomid. do you know if they can do all the other checks at same time or is it a seperate procedure?
> I take the sanatogen pre-natal tabs everyday. Is that enough selenium or should a buy the tabs from boots aswell? X


Hi again

A hysteroscopy is a different procedure to a laparoscopy. A lap looks within the pelvic cavity...a hysteroscopy looks directly inside the womb...you can have both done at same time.

I go in for my 5th laparoscopy and hysteroscopy next Tuesday (13th Feb) to remove endometriosis/adhesions which have returned (last lap/dye with hysteroscopy was 2004) as well as check inside my womb again as I have a bicornuate/septate uterus & get uterine adhesions...also had polyps removed at (had hysteroscopy done on its own in 2005). Will then be starting 2nd fresh ivf in March.

You could always take some extra selenium on top of Sanatogen. Its also good for improving sperm quality/quantity so maybe worth slipping a few DH's way !!

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

janie77 said:


> Hi there
> 
> Natasha has answered all you questions but just wanted to add that I used a heated wheatbag which I am sure helped to improve my lining.
> 
> ...


Hi Jane

Hope you & bump are ok...love the scan photo....and yep, the tip about wheatbag is in the sticky post !!

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Thanks Natasha

Ahhh, thought it must have been you that told me about the wheatbag  

All ok here although have had a bit of a nightmare week - I had a large cyst on my right ovary and it burst yesterday and I ended up in the hospital, was pretty painful but probably best that its burst as it cant cause any further problems now.

Lots of luck for the lap & dye next week, hope it all goes well.  Got my fingers crossed for you for the next IVF in March too   

Jane xxx


----------



## Tonka (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks Natasha for valued reassurance. I was hoping that my lining would thicken over the next few days but I didn't now it grew at tht rate so hopefully it will thicken in time.
I will get some selenium supps tom an some brazil nuts too!

Wishing you all the best for your procedure on tuesday and your forthcoming treatment

Thanks again


----------

